# XP Support for SATA Controller (Toshiba Satellite P200)



## alexkmoore (Jan 20, 2008)

I bought a new Toshiba Satellite P200 PSPB6C-508C Notebook, and would like to install XP instead, but when I get to the XP Setup screen after rebooting with the installation disc in the drive, it does not recognize my hard drive.

I've done some research on this and have discovered that XP does not normally support SATA hard drives. If anyone can help me install XP it would be greatly appreciated.

Here's some information I think will be useful.

IDE CONTROLLERS
Intel(R) 82801HEM/HBM SATA AHCI Controller
Intel(R) ICH8M Ultra ATA Storage Controller 2850

HARD DRIVE
Toshiba MK2035GSS 200GB HDD

SCSI RAID CONTROLLER
Magic ISO SCSI Host Controller
Microsoft iSCSI Initiator

Thanks

Alex


----------



## andressergio (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Alex it's very easy just enter the BIOS and navigate to the part where the disk is and change SATA NATIVE MODE ENABLED = YES, to NO, this will make XP see the HD and you'll install XP perfect, no need to load drivers etc.

:wink:

Cheers
Sergio


----------

